# michaels canada casting resin



## lathe monkey (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm going to start to make some pen blanks, michaels has clear polyester casting resin , is this stuff any good? and do I have to buy there hardener for it or can I use MEK which I can get cheaper at Canadian tire , Michaels has a coupon for 40% off so it worth getting it there at this time. 
thank you
lathe monkey


----------



## lorbay (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes it's ok stuff. I buy it there all the time with the coupon and yes you can use the MEKP from Can Tire. 
Lin


----------



## lathe monkey (Oct 15, 2017)

lorbay said:


> Yes it's ok stuff. I buy it there all the time with the coupon and yes you can use the MEKP from Can Tire.
> Lin



thank you, that's great to know, ill pick some up this week, do you use MEK or do you buy there hardener ?

lathe monkey


----------



## Curly (Oct 15, 2017)

There is a big difference between MEKP (methyl ethyl ketone peroxide) that is used to harden the polyester resin and MEK (methyl ethyl ketone) that is a special solvent that can dissolve the hardened resin. MEK will not harden the resin. Can Tire would likely have the MEKP with their fibreglass products.


----------



## magpens (Oct 15, 2017)

Gotta keep an eye on this thread .... "casting" an eye to the future !


----------



## lathe monkey (Oct 15, 2017)

Curly said:


> There is a big difference between MEKP (methyl ethyl ketone peroxide) that is used to harden the polyester resin and MEK (methyl ethyl ketone) that is a special solvent that can dissolve the hardened resin. MEK will not harden the resin. Can Tire would likely have the MEKP with their fibreglass products.


my bad, I meant MEKP at can  tire, I will get some, its cheaper then the hardener at Michaels , thanks you


----------

